# RIP Hattie



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, I came back from holiday this Thursday only to find that my darling 1 year old hamster, Hattie, has been dead since Monday without any warning signs of illness. I'm obviously crestfallen over her loss, which is why it took me a while to officially announce this. Not only was she extremely gorgeous and very much admired on the Pet Form, she was also a really friendly and playful hamster. Whenever I opened her cage, she would straight away climb onto my lap and sit on me for a while before dashing off around her room. I spend many hours working on her accommodation. I made her an extension cage and she was allowed to free roam her own room whenever she was supervised by me. She was never just a pet- she was my _friend_. She wasn't ready to go. Run free, Hattie. Rest in peace. Enjoy your time at rainbow bridge. ​
- Louise xx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

So sorry RIP Hattie xx 
Alfie was exactly the same, died with no warning signs of illness or anything  
Thinking of you x


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, Emma.  xx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. 

Can I ask though- do you mean you went on holiday, leaving your hamster and came back on thursday? If this is the case how do you know she died on monday


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I had a pet sitter come in take care of all my Furries and she told us. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Louise I am so sorry!! What an awful shock!!! not sure What to say! Beautiful tribute!

Sleep well gorgeous Hattie.


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hamsters are lovely and I've had lots in the past and it really makes you sad when one dies...so sorry for your loss hun.
R.I.P Dearest Hattie xxx


----------

